# Pompano



## Victor Wright (Feb 24, 2010)

The first Pompano of the 2010 Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle Pompano Tournament was weighed in Thursday (2/25/10). The fish was brought in by Jerry Murdy and weighed 3.97 pounds. Nice fish Jerry !


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice one there! I was reading the GOM temp to be around 57 degrees, any input? I know the scouts are out, but still waiting to land the first one for me this year. Great job!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Victor Wright (Feb 24, 2010)

I am hearing 58 on the water temp. The Pompano are not in full migration right now because of all of the cold weather and low water temps. The Pompano that are being caught now are in certain holes up and down the beach. Look for a nice deep hole with a good washout and fish there. If you are not getting bites then move down the beach and lookat another hole. In other words they are not coming to you , you have to find them. In a few days depending on the weather and water temp, the Pompano will be migrating and much easier to catch. When the water temp gets to 63 and above the Pompano migration should be in full force. Good luck !


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Victor Wright (3/1/2010)*I am hearing 58 on the water temp. The Pompano are not in full migration right now because of all of the cold weather and low water temps. The Pompano that are being caught now are in certain holes up and down the beach. Look for a nice deep hole with a good washout and fish there. If you are not getting bites then move down the beach and lookat another hole. In other words they are not coming to you , you have to find them. In a few days depending on the weather and water temp, the Pompano will be migrating and much easier to catch. When the water temp gets to 63 and above the Pompano migration should be in full force. Good luck !


Well with how the weather is acting right now, it might be a month before we break 60 degrees, let alone 63 and above :banghead


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

To stay positive we do have some warmer weather ahead of us this week so who knows, maybe it'll start looking up. I'm ready for it, I know that.


----------

